# Installé Ubuntu depuis XP ?



## leforban (12 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous !

Je sais qu'il y a pas mal de topic qui se rapportent à ce sujets mais bon voila j'ai question assez précise.

Que donnerai l'option d'installation d'Ubuntu "installer depuis windows" depuis la partition bootcamp quoi ?

En gros est-ce une solution de triple boot facile ?

J'ai utilisé cette option sur mon PC (donc dual boot) et je la trouve vraiment pratique(partitionnement, etc ...).

Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

Sinon tu peux installer ubuntu avec bootcamp 
Je vais te chercher le lien 
ici : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/macintel


----------



## DeepDark (13 Décembre 2008)

J'opterais plutôt pour une installation d'ubuntu en tant que machine virtuelle (que ce soit par VMWare Fusion ou Parallels). Plus simple d'utilisation, et moins de risques


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

Oui mais je trouve ça nul de ne pas pouvoir en profiter pleinement


----------



## DeepDark (13 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui mais je trouve ça nul de ne pas pouvoir en profiter pleinement


C'est à dire?

Qu'ubuntu soit installé en tant que MV ou sur une partition change quelque chose à ce qu'il peut offrir?
Sans compter le côté pratique...


----------



## gagarts (13 Décembre 2008)

Salut !
Pour répondre à ta question (vu que j'ai commencé comme ça avant d'installer 3 VRAIES partitions), ça ne fera pas un VRAI triple-boot... et c'est vraiment plus lent qu'avec un triple-boot !


----------



## leforban (14 Décembre 2008)

Un grand merci pour vos réponses ! 

Bon alors ... Voila ... 

Je me suis lancé ! (je ne suis pas très patient parfois  )

Cela donne plus tot pas mal. C'est vrai que c'est pas un vrai triple boot mais bon il sera toujours tant de changer par la suite.

Plus lent ? Parce que il n'y a pas de vrai partition ext3 ?



Par contre j'ai pas de wifi 

J'ai suivi ce tuto : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/macbookgutsy#le_wifi macbook santa rosa.

Mais ça ne fonctionne pas ...


Je suis débutant sous linux mais véritablement impressionné et je souhaite allé plus loin sous cet OS.

Merci à vous pour vos conseils


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

gagarts a dit:


> Salut !
> Pour répondre à ta question (vu que j'ai commencé comme ça avant d'installer 3 VRAIES partitions), ça ne fera pas un VRAI triple-boot... et c'est vraiment plus lent qu'avec un triple-boot !



T'as tout a fait raison


----------



## GillesF (14 Décembre 2008)

Perso, je ne recommande pas ce système d'installation d'Ubuntu. Plusieurs amis se sont retrouvés avec un tas de problèmes par après.

Si tu veux faire un triple boot beau, pratique et stable, je te conseille ce tuto :
http://blogs.infobidouille.com/Sart...cbook-:-1-Le-partitionnement-et-linstallation

Je l'ai utilisé il y a pas 3 semaines pour mon nouveau MB unibody, ca tourne nickel


----------



## Psylo (22 Décembre 2008)

Il est un peu pourrie ton tuto. Editer le boot.ini de windows.... y'a plus simple. Un bon coup de Refit, et basta.


----------



## PAT15 (21 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de faire cela et me heurte au problème suivant :
   - DD du mac 200 gigas. Je mets Bootcamp à 32 gigas et monte Windows XP puis unbuntu 8.10
Rien à redire jusque là sinon que je peux plus aller plus loin car ubuntu m'affiche qu'il n'y a plus d'espace disponible. Que faire ? Et pourquoi ? je n'ai pas consommé beaucoup de place sur le DD.
Merci de ta réponse .
PAT15


----------



## GillesF (21 Janvier 2009)

Je ne comprends pas exactement ton problème...

Tu as installé XP ou juste essayé d'installer Ubuntu sur la partition Bootcamp?

Si tu as installé XP, il est préférable de faire une partition séparée pour Ubuntu et de ne pas installer Ubuntu sur XP (c'est possible mais ca plante souvent).

Pour bien t'aider il faudrait savoir :
Quel modèle de mac(book)?
Ta disposition de partition actuelle, du style :
EFI/OS X/XP/Ubuntu


----------

